# Waltz no. 3 in c minor



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Here's a waltz in c minor. This is the 3rd in a set I'm composing. My focus is on melody, harmony and simplicity. I don't think it's quite done yet. Any thoughts?

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Waltzes are not my favourite genre, especially Chopin’s, but i woulda liked the chords at :58 and 1:00 to be more consonant, though I know you may have been building towards the finale. This is just me but I woulda liked a dark waltz, with darker harmony. Maybe that is an idea for my next piece on piano.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> This is just me but I woulda liked a dark waltz, with darker harmony. Maybe that is an idea for my next piece on piano.


Make it so!...................


----------

